# Are There Transfer Paper Alternatives?



## DEADBOLT (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anybody know of any Transfer Paper Alternatives? I ran out, and haven't had time to go to the store, and I want to put something on a shirt.


Thanks,

--cole.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What do you mean by "alternatives"?



> ran out, and haven't had time to go to the store


You could buy some online and have it shipped to your doorstep within a few days. Places like CoastalBusiness.com sell all kinds of great transfer paper.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I got drunk one time and... naa too messy. "I want to put something on a shirt" Is something you have an urge to do.. does it happen a lot. I am sorry the question was just so out there.. LOL


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

i've got spaghetti sauce on my shirt 

regards earl


----------



## DEADBOLT (Feb 29, 2008)

dude, i was serious. screw you guys.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

DEADBOLT said:


> dude, i was serious. screw you guys.


hey deadbolt we are only joshing you . 
i don't think there is an alternative to transfer paper.
regards earl


----------



## DEADBOLT (Feb 29, 2008)

alright. i was just hoping to find something quick. i guess i'll have to venture out into wal mart or something. haha.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

DEADBOLT said:


> dude, i was serious. screw you guys.


Hey, we were just having fun with you. It was how you worded it. OK.. the alternative is screenprinting, Vinyl. Nothing else replaces paper transfers. Sorry if you took offense.







Lou


----------



## DEADBOLT (Feb 29, 2008)

ahh, okay. thanks. screen printing is just a long process. i'm just kind of doing this for fun. i'm experimenting, cause i'm trying to find how my design would look on my shirts cause i'm an aspiring musician looking for a way to get my shirts out. C:

thanks guys. i'll try screen printing.

and, i was half kidding when i said that.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

DEADBOLT said:


> ahh, okay. thanks. screen printing is just a long process. i'm just kind of doing this for fun. i'm experimenting, cause i'm trying to find how my design would look on my shirts cause i'm an aspiring musician looking for a way to get my shirts out. C:
> 
> thanks guys. i'll try screen printing.
> 
> and, i was half kidding when i said that.


Cole this was a better idea of what you are doing. Forget screen printing. if you are selling the same design over and over again then I would get plastisol transfers made up and then as you need them press them . Then you are actually have screen printed shirts. It is a lot cheaper then going direct screen printing and having a bunch of shirts of different sizes sitting around.


----------



## mickheike (Feb 12, 2008)

Baking Paper Works Fine But Doesnt Store Well


----------



## pennstate (Mar 23, 2016)

I used a pillowcase and it worked great!! I just kept the heat on it an additional 2 minutes, moving it the whole time. Worked great!!!


----------

